# Snow on top of the MH



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Are there any issues to think about regarding snow laying on top of a MH? I presume that because most/all rooves can take the weight of a human, a foot or so of snow should not cause any stress should it?

Our MH is at outdoor storage and we have had 6 inches overnight/today and its still falling and not due to stop until midnight!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I worried about the same thing eight years ago  http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/20-motorhome-chitchat/61934-snow-roof.html

Not a particularly helpful thread and its sad to see so many names no longer here but it might give you a laugh.

Someone said snow doesnt weigh much but I bet a roof full at six inches deep does. Have you ever tried to lift a snowman? 

I cant remember what I did in the end when we set off south in 2009 in Winter. One suggestion was to heat the van up inside to melt it but Im sure I never did.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Can´t agree with the bloke who said ;-
_Anyway, 3 or 4 inches of snow weights next to nothing!!_
If it was on an awning you´d soon see or feel how heavy it is.

A few big roofs collapsed in Germany a few years back, under the weight of snow.

Howsomever, my man says he wouldn´t worry about snow on the roof of the Navajo, but he would cover the heater chimley with a bucket and put a brick on top.
That of course is at home not if we were travelling, which we wouldn´t dream of doing in the snowy weather, coz we´ve got no snow tyres .


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It's not a worry per se...we are not picking the MH up foor a week so hopefully it will be gone by then.

I agree with your thought though - 6 inches spread over 18 square meters or so would probably weigh a lbs!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

No worried about my MH , tough as old boots, but a plastic leaf rake easily cleared most of the snow from my garden shed today.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


> No worried about my MH ,* tough as old boots,* but a plastic leaf rake easily cleared most of the snow from my garden shed today.


Just like all Arto owners:laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Somebody here has been bothered to work it out. http://metricviews.org.uk/2010/12/snow-calculations-made-simple-or-not/

He reckoned the 50cm of snow on his car roof was 150kg. Thats a lot of snow but say 12cm on a motorhome roof, Its going to weigh considerably more than that I suspect so I was probably right on my post back in 2009 that it would have indeed put our payload way over the limit.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

The biggest issue is if it melts, runs down into the engine then refreezes.
Seen it so many times when skiing...

Clean your roof after snow if you are in your motorhome . If you are parked up then do whatever you like &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I have had it "pooling" when it thaws and dripping in through the roof lights. Apart from that wouldnt worry. Just been out though with tape measure. We now have 15 inches on the stone table outside and still snowing!

Dick


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Somebody here has been bothered to work it out. http://metricviews.org.uk/2010/12/snow-calculations-made-simple-or-not/
> 
> He reckoned the 50cm of snow on his car roof was 150kg. Thats a lot of snow but say 12cm on a motorhome roof, Its going to weigh considerably more than that I suspect so I was probably right on my post back in 2009 that it would have indeed put our payload way over the limit.


Using the same maths/logic in the link you sent I think I have 270kg of snow given I have 18 square metres at 1500mm deep!

At least it is spread evenly I guess (unless it has drifted!):surprise:

Graham :smile2:

NB I do have a grade A at O Level maths but that was a long, long time ago so am happy to be corrected if my maths is wrong :grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Glandwr said:


> I have had it "pooling" when it thaws and dripping in through the roof lights. Apart from that wouldnt worry. Just been out though with tape measure. *We now have 15 inches on the stone table outside and still snowing!
> *
> Dick


Now that is impressive Dick...

No..I didn't say its an impressive Dick...I said it is impressive Dick!

Graham :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Many vehicles get snow piling up on top of them and I'm sure this is factored into the build.
It's when this becomes excessive like 1m and can add maybe half ton can cause deformation. 
We had 1m several years ago and many commercial roofs collapsed but I never heard of or saw any vehicles damaged. Only ones under those roofs.

Ray.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Depends on the snow. New dry snow does not weigh much. But if it's not freezing then you get wet snow which is much heavier. 

And if it rains on dry snow it soaks up water and get very heavy.

And then if you have some inces of wet snow and it freezes over again you get a slab of heavy ice which is hard to get off and may break apart whatever you have on the roof.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Wilding outside of Genoa 4 years ago. In fact forced to pull over by snow. Caught up on the UK news via satellite and forgot to lower it. Next morning about 8 inches on roof and dish refusing to move! Took many kettles of hot water passed up through the hieki. Did I swear? YES!

Snow forecast DONT LEAVE DISH UP!

Dick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Using the same maths/logic in the link you sent I think I have 270kg of snow given I have 18 square metres at 1500mm deep!
> 
> At least it is spread evenly I guess (unless it has drifted!):surprise:
> 
> ...


Your maths might be better than mine, but you're crap at reading a tape measure ☺☺☺ 1.5 meters G???


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

My son in laws brother had a car written off when snow fell off his roof in Austria, smashed the windscreen and filled the car

Ian


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Your maths might be better than mine, but you're crap at reading a tape measure ☺☺☺ 1.5 meters G???


Details, details...

Graham :grin2:


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

I hope vehicle drivers remember to clear the snow off the roof of the car before driving off.

Over the years I've seen some spectacular sights of snow and ice flying off of speeding vehicles.

We are not enjoying this cold weather one little bit. We are usually in warmer climates at this time of the year. We are still waiting to complete on our apartment in Rustington. At present the earliest we can leave for the Algarve is 20th January.

Safe travelling 

Don


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Don Madge said:


> I hope vehicle drivers remember to clear the snow off the roof of the car before driving off.
> 
> Over the years I've seen some spectacular sights of snow and ice flying off of speeding vehicles.
> 
> ...


In fact you could be subject to a £60 if you don't

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/uk-news/mistake-scraping-snow-your-car-14019084

Dick


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> In fact you could be subject to a £60 if you don't
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/uk-news/mistake-scraping-snow-your-car-14019084
> 
> Dick


But some jobsworth might fine you for dropping 'litter' in the street:surprise::grin2:


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

So we're all expected to remove snow of our car roofs or be fined? Can't see many HGV /coach drivers getting up on their roofs and brushing it off lol. Same apples to a MH - how do you get up there (safely) if you've no means of access? No way would I get on the roof to clear snow! bad enough when washing the roof in summer and skating around in deck shoes.


----------

